# Praktikum bei der PC Games Hardware - ein Erfahrungsbericht von Julian Witte



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Oktober 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Praktikum bei der PC Games Hardware - ein Erfahrungsbericht von Julian Witte gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Praktikum bei der PC Games Hardware - ein Erfahrungsbericht von Julian Witte


----------



## PCGH_Eric (7. Oktober 2010)

omfg, ich bin im Bild zu sehen -.-


----------



## Deto (7. Oktober 2010)

irgendwann muss das ja auch mal passieren


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Oktober 2010)

Mach dir nichts draus, das Bild ist super getroffen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Mach dir nichts draus, das Bild ist super getroffen




Das Bild schon, nur nich die Person drauf 

*duck und weg*


----------



## Floppy90 (7. Oktober 2010)

PCGH_Eric schrieb:


> omfg, ich bin im Bild zu sehen -.-



... und zwar nicht von deiner besten Seite :


----------



## KBasti (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Küche ist ja mal hässlich.  Toll sieht es aus wie der Ersthilfekasten da herum steht, auch in der Küche kann immer was passieren. 

Wieso ist eigentlich die Redaktion umgezogen? Wollte Henner euch einen Besuch abstatten und ihr seid Panisch direkt umgezogen?


----------



## skdiggy (7. Oktober 2010)

Das lager ist ja das reinste hardwareparadies


----------



## wildthings86 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss auch sagen, das die Küche ziemlich uneingerichtet aussieht, das ist doch ein wichtiger Ort um mal ein kleines Päuchen zumachen und etwas zutrinken, aus der Küche kann man bestimmt einiges rausholen - naja sie erfühlt ihren zweck. Netter Beitrag


----------



## PCGH_Marc (7. Oktober 2010)

Die Kisten stehen da nicht immer, das war nur wegen der Befüllung des Getränkeautomaten.


----------



## jobo (7. Oktober 2010)

Wow, bestimmt ein rießen Erlebniss in so eiener geilen Readktion live dabei zu sein. Respekt.


----------



## XmuhX (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie es mit jeder schönen Zeit so ist, sie geht zu schnell vorbei. 

Alles gute, und nie den Überblick verlieren!


----------



## OSI_Lars (7. Oktober 2010)

Und wieder einen Prakti verschlissen - alles Gute bei Deinen nächsten Aufgaben.


----------



## no_comment (7. Oktober 2010)

und wie soll sich der Praktikant jetzt in der Wirtschaft zurechtfinden? so ganz ohne Kenntnisse im Kaffeekochen und Brötchen holen?


----------



## pa ul (8. Oktober 2010)

no_comment schrieb:


> und wie soll sich der Praktikant jetzt in der Wirtschaft zurechtfinden? so ganz ohne Kenntnisse im Kaffeekochen und Brötchen holen?



eine erst zu nehmende Frage !  selten so gelacht


----------



## DasRegal (10. Juli 2011)

Das Praktikum wäre echt ein Traum, da ich aufgrund meines Fachabiturs sowieso ein einjähriges Praktikum benötige. Wenn ich blos nicht so weit weg wohnen würde.  (460km)


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. Juli 2011)

Du musst eh herkommen, sonst wird's schwierig. Bisher haben alle hier was gefunden und großartig Mobiliar ist ja nun wirklich nicht nötig.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juli 2011)

Wär dochma was so als "Remote-Praktikant"^^


----------

